# How to glue a threaded bolt to wood



## Joseph Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas how to glue a threaded bolt into wood. The bolt is decorative and it is basically a piece of all thread with a nut on the end. I was going to just thread the all thread into the piece of wood then tighten the bolt to the wood but I wasn't sure if that would stay. Any advice?
Thank You


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You have not said how much weight or pressure will be on the bolt (all thread), but for light duty, if you drill a hole smaller than the exterior thread and force thread the bolt into the wood, it should be sufficient. 
Drill the hole sized to the interior thread dimension. 
You may want to taper (bevel) the end of the bolt to get it started. 
Good luck.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

What species of wood? Hardwoods hold threads much better than softwoods. In pine for example it will strip out fairy quickly, but in oak or maple, etc., it can hold very well. As far as just gluing a bolt to get it to stick you might try epoxy . Wood glue will work, but it's much softer.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

He said the bolt is decorative so not holding anything.

Joseph, I assume that all you want showing is the bolt head. You could do hat with a common machine bolt by drilling a hole just smaller than the bolt and running it in. Or, there are also wood bolts with hex heads that look just like a machine bolt.

Should not need any glue. 

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*why use allthread rod?*

If there's a reason you must use allthread rod, like it's very long, not structural, just decorative, then it would depend on how many threads are in contact with the wood to secure it. Don't use glue, use epoxy, the 5 minute stuff.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Consider also a threaded insert to be used in a drilled pilot hole in the wood, find a full threaded bolt (short length - 1/4"-20, 5//16"-18, etc.) with a head style you prefer. No need for glue OR epoxy! Be safe.


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep, I agree with all of the above. If it's not weight bearing, you could just screw whatever handy into the wood.

If it needs to really hold, a threaded insert by itself OR with epoxy. Epoxy is probably overkill.

I did plain threaded inserts for a crib I made. Here's the writeup in case it helps (skip down to "Threaded inserts for bolts"): http://did-it-myself.com/heirloom-diy-crib-part-2/


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If it is decorative you could tap coarse threads into hard wood, if the wood is soft you could just drill a hole and add some epoxy or silicone.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

If it's a snug fit, just crank it down into the hole. Beyond an inch or so, nothing will pull it out.

Coat rack in my hallway: oak 2x4 with 3/4" square holes. 
Old, cleaned up railroad spikes set in with JB QuikWeld.
Those are _never_ coming loose.


----------



## Joseph Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses I think I'm just going to use epoxy and thread the bolt in.


----------

